# How-to Manually Install Programs



## iic2 (May 16, 2009)

First I want to thank DutchDaemon and vivek for the help in my previous post.  I tried to thank them but out of 6 times of trying to reply I got:

The website is unable to display the webpage 
 HTTP 501/HTTP 505  
 What you can try: 
 Go back to the previous page. 

This never happen before.  Opera and IE-7 So this is my next move to see what happen  (New Post).  I Hope i'm posting under the right section.

When I installed freeBSD I only installed Disk 1 and no port system cause I want to keep my install as small as possible.  Now I am ready to start installing stuff.  For now I only going to install Perl.  I downloaded:
gzip-1.2.4.tar
gzip-1.2.4.tar.Z
perl-5.10.0.tar.gz

Which gzip is recommended and do I have to install it first in-order to install perl?  Since I did not install any parts of the port system do I have everything needed anyway?  And finally what command line am I'm suppose to use?  I want to install nearly everything I need into one folder  /usr/myhome/perl and usr/myhome/gzip .  I'm trying to avoid going to deep into folders and to keep everything in one place.

Since installing freeBSD the only thing I done was practice backup and running around the system to get use to it, but now I can't find no information on how to install programs manually and I'm afraid to move on cause I don't want to make any mistakes and regret not installing the port system.  I read some where about one port at a time but that was the only one and I lost the link.  Once I'm sure of the manual-installing sequence I guest I can use near the same for everything else then I'll be alright for a while.  I need to learn how to do it by hand and not on the internet.

Thanks in advance again


----------



## vivek (May 16, 2009)

Use pkg_add to add program from command line over the Internet. 

```
pkg_add -rv pkg_name
pkg_add -rv perl
pkg_add -rv xfce
```
Another option is run sysinstall and go to configure (post installation) section. Now, you can install packages and distribution set such as ports collection. The best option to install ports on new system:

```
portsnap fetch extract
cd /usr/ports/package
make install clean
```
I suggest you read: 

pkg_add()
portsnap()
Installing Applications: Packages and Ports Chapter - http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## iic2 (May 16, 2009)

Wow! Thanks vivek  I'm going to get right on it. But I want to install the source for most thing and I thought packages were bindery only.  Just to be sure I understand;

I can get ONE port ONLY off the cd using PortSnap and than use my new perl source I just download, and install it.  Do I got that right.  I will be reading what you suggest but something the manual don't say it all to the point like this.

Thanks again


----------



## hydra (May 16, 2009)

Avoid manual installs, use the ports whenever possible, there are here to help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 16, 2009)

The ports tree itself adds only 120 MB to your system, because it only contains the ports skeleton (files necessary to obtain the sources and build them). Given the ease of using ports and some tools to maintain/update them, I think having an up-to-date ports tree around outweighs the space it takes up and the added complexity of picking and choosing discrete applications and keeping up with updates and dependencies. The ports tree does all that for you.


----------



## iic2 (May 17, 2009)

It difficult to post an complete/proper question.  I edit my question 4 or 5 times trying to get it right but you had already replied.  Sorry about that.  I read both docs and than I realized I had asked the WRONG question 

It should have been; with only disk1 installed do I still have the C compilation environment and the command line of  how to comply the source.  There nothing worse than blowing a good question ... 

I am searching about it now, but if anyone got some info and or some great links about complying source etc please post.  I learn my lesson here, I'm going to find it in the manual first, than hit the to see what experience people has to say if I don't catch on..


DutchDaemon , hydra I meant to say comply source.  I think I don't  need a port, do I?   Also I think it ok to do things the hard way sometime.  You learn a whole lot more and how things work.  I did that with Windows using masm32 the hard way, pure asm for years.  I don't know a darn thing about C or Perl.  You would not believe the tricks that Windows been doing and no one never knew it to this day.   I mean I code like 24/7 for Window95 - XP since 1999 and I did not do it by the book but I stayed super clean code.  Now I'm here and I found a reason to finally learn Perl and C.   I always wanted to learn them but asm people spoil us against C.  It was useless in comparison an Windows.  My plan is to strip freeBSD down to the bone.  I want to see it run fast as all h*ll.  I don't want updates, just any needed (fixes).  I don't want a fancy BSD.   I want a raw BSD.

I said what I will be trying to do in very first post.  I would have never made it this far with-out the help of the great community.  With-out you I would have dropped it like a hot-cake and went back to Windows.  Don't get me wrong, I do agree with both of you but none of that was in my plans and I never quit until a mission accomplish.  Low level can be fun.  Right now I got to find mr C in order to meet ms Perl.  Heh


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 17, 2009)

The word is '*compiling*', not 'complying'. And the ports tree is exactly what you need: it contains (well, pulls in) source code that you need to compile yourself. 

The only difference between the ports tree and sources you download yourself (e.g. from perl.org or apache.org) is that the sources in the ports tree are adjusted/patched to compile on FreeBSD. Moreover: if applications in the ports tree have dependencies, these are guaranteed to be in the ports tree as well. You don't have to hunt them down.

To strip down FreeBSD, just choose the Minimal Install and add on what you may need, but don't skip the ports tree. I think what you installed now has compilers -- just try [cmd=]cc --help[/cmd]. Perl is not in the base system, but it's in ports. As is everything you might need.


----------



## iic2 (May 17, 2009)

Ok, I know you know better.  Port tree LIVES.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 17, 2009)

Wise choice. More information about:

Ports: ports(7)
Getting/Updating The Ports Tree (not the applications): portsnap(8)
Installing/Updating Ports (the applications): ports-mgmt/portmaster or ports-mgmt/portupgrade

Good luck.


----------



## iic2 (May 17, 2009)

I can't sleep worrying about an extra 120 MB wasted on my HD.  In my nightmare I got to thinking , you know he's right ... don't be no fool.  So I decided to start over again.  Now I'm downloading 7.2 stable and I'm getting all disk three disk.   I'm going to install Raw BSD, the port system and all the programs that I will be needing.   I Figure 2 gig MAX, than I break it down.

Disk 1 =	Approx  560mb  unzipped Approx  1.7 GB
Disk 2 =	Approx  603mb  unzipped Approx  1.8 GB
Disk 2 =	Approx  639mb  unzipped Approx  1.9 GB

3.516 GB   = 	Windows 12 

I can't wait for Quantum

Now I might be new but I do know the goal is not to have much to reinstall if something goes wrong on any server at home or rented.  You can't stop bad guy, or bad weather and you can't  trust a bunch of snap-shots on even hundred of back-up servers around the world.  I been reading... They all might snap the same problem or get hit by lighting.  We all are not experts out here .  Even an single  mistake made by the developed system itself and it's all GONE, passwords,  database, alimony record, hidden po*n and ALL gone in a flash. heehee 
Chaney himself couldn't survive that.

OK,  killasmur86 got it together for all of us  ...   there is no excuse

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=185

What do you think about this ??? 

(1)  Install ports and everything we need on our HD no matter how many gigs

(2)   Do your standard configuration [fix-up]... Tighten up all of your programs and files.

(3)   Test everything no matter how long it take.

(4)    Copy entire disk to a folder named BACK-UP ALL on flash stick, including your old way.
.............
.............
Now Here's the Good Part

(5) Create another folder on the same stick. Name it Back-up Small. Copy all to that folder too.

This is where you strip away everything you will not be using for a while down to the bone.

Walla,  for me no more Port-System until need.  For others who know how to do thing well, they will chop off up to 70% or more and leave it in the bank (BACK-UP SMALL).

(6) Format and sanitize disk and throw  -- BACK-UP SMALL  - - back to the disk somehow.

Finally, if your server ever go bad you will do the same  in under half the time or less, saving tons of hours and money.  There is no better security.  MAX SECURITY with-out the buff.   Less question,  less worries.

The only problem may be if you want to up grade .... simply go to freeBSD and get it the old fashion way or reinstall BACK-UP ALL and do it again much easier ... only when you have been notified of bug, etc...  or do that on a separated machine with the same set-up at home or in a department at the work.  Any UNIX that is build as secure server, and you know THIS, it don't need to update no more than one every other year or so unless the team has founded new bug.   That kind of thing is for developers and desktop users who do everything hard-core just to do battle all.  Get yourself two flash sticks, one for the pocket and one under the matt so you can sleep in peace. 


This should work right ?

Can't wait to install 7.2

Good night - revolution


----------



## iic2 (May 18, 2009)

I'm sorry to be a bother again.  I got 7.2 and the port collection install  but I couldn't find lighttpd when I was in sysinstall.  Could some on point me to it.


----------



## iic2 (May 18, 2009)

I found it
cd /usr/ports/www/lighttpd


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 18, 2009)

Install ports-mgmt/psearch, which gives you an easy way to search for any port based on name or description.


```
# psearch lighttpd
www/lighttpd              A secure, fast, compliant, and very flexible Web Server
```


----------



## iic2 (May 21, 2009)

```
/: create/syslink fail, no inodes free
cp: /b/ports/devel/p5-Set-Crontab: No space left on device
#May 21 10:22:33 kernel: pid 1440 (cp), uid 0 inumber 36565 on /: out of inodes
```

I did an simple cp -r ports /b and I get this message.  What does this mean.  I was using an 16G flash drive, waited near two hour and now there nothing on the disk.

I wonder did it ever copy a single bite to the flash in those two hours or did it erase everything in the end cause my flash drive is now empty and message say (No space left on device)

I got the ports and kernel dev kit installed.  I know I can use dump (8) but how do I copy a single folder to a dos-formatted usb. The port folder is the only one giving me problems. cp -r ports /b

Sorry to all ways but I have been working very hard.


----------



## iic2 (May 21, 2009)

Forget that question. It will take a life time to understand all the work that been place into this  system.  That's a file system thing.  My goal was and will always be  650 - 900mb so I'll be going back to my original question forever.  That was out of my ball park.

Anyway, for a machine that only need Lighty, Python and Perl (650mb MAX) I can't see 1500mb or more. That's for super-user, technician or people who never look out-side-the-box, .. and Moderator trying to keep thing in order.

I really just found this joint and BSD.  Would you believe I can now install with one eyes close in a flash and I can fly to view 10 -20 directories by remembering  commands .. real fast and I do basic scripting of BSD.  Wow!  That's the greatest gift ever.  But I am still old-fashion ... If it can be done manually *as it should*,  than I got to know how.  Time to ride Silver again (google).  So until I find out I will not be coming home 

Love this community but you GUYS do need a break ...

break-time  bye-BE


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 21, 2009)

Are you sure you're 'On planet earth'?


----------



## iic2 (May 22, 2009)

This is not a MS box. Port Tree has and may still be broken since 4.x, 5.x, 6.1.   Sure it's MAY be harder to do manual install but don't block it.  It's out there and you know it. and it's not a big deal once you know how.  One time and that IT.

Read the post.  I had no problem with that but I don't need or want to use it even if that mean no help from any community.   Ask me not to do something and why but never tell me don't try when I know it HAS be done.  It was a pointed question for a real solution.

Real world Plant Earth


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 22, 2009)

It's life, Jim ..


----------



## iic2 (May 22, 2009)

I agree Joe and it will get better in the long run


----------

